# House 2013



## MCrosbie (Feb 10, 2013)

Visited with a couple Leic peeps  cheers guys good day it was!

A very important part of Leicester's history, hosiery has been made in Leicester since about 1650. This was built in about 1850.

The first knitting machine was invented in 1589. For around the next 300 years workers produced goods in homes and workshops on individual hand frames. The modern knitting industry started in the mid-1800's and by 1891, 95% of knitted goods were produced in factories.

Leicester was not only seen by some as a 'boom' city, it was also seen as a 'women's city', due to there being many more women than men employed in the hosiery industry. Of course, men's work often paid higher rates, but the system of piecework sometimes enabled a woman to earn more than her husband.

On with the pics..




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8461946191/ by Martin Crosbie




Oil by Martin Crosbie




Safe by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8463016242/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8461914583/ by Martin Crosbie

"Here is made the finest knitwear in the world"



Inscription  by Martin Crosbie




Stairs by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8461934483/ by Martin Crosbie


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 10, 2013)

Great report, this looks like a very interesting location...


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 10, 2013)

like this very much


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice! Any more pics? Lovely light in there, looks really peaceful. 
Cheers for sharing.


----------



## MCrosbie (Feb 10, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice! Any more pics? Lovely light in there, looks really peaceful.
> Cheers for sharing.



couple more added


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice,great pics.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 11, 2013)

You found a real cool looking place there mate. Wouldn't mind a mooch here myself


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 12, 2013)

We had been wanting to do this place for a while, and as the first photo taken in March 2012 shows it was still full of stuff. On a recent check we found access, but were pretty gutted to find a lot of stuff had been cleared out and the building damaged. Still a nice location with a lot of history though!




Looms by Goldie87, on Flickr




Windows by Goldie87, on Flickr




Safe by Goldie87, on Flickr




Wildt by Goldie87, on Flickr




Cellar by Goldie87, on Flickr




Stairs by Goldie87, on Flickr




Chronicle by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool running's.... Floats my boat


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Feb 13, 2013)

awesome stuff lads


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 13, 2013)

Drove through the city yesterday, saw a few places that warrant further investigation.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jme2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

@MCrosbie

I like the pic of the old oil can '' Vickers oils are good oils'' 

I also like the shot of the safe mate.
Man that stairway looks scary lol.

@Goldie87
Nice close up of the safe mate 

Great report with great pics guys. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 18, 2013)

Some very nice looking bits there


----------

